# San Gabriel #89 - Bring a Non-Mason to Dinner



## My Freemasonry (Feb 6, 2011)

Many of us have a friend who might be interested in becoming a Mason and would like to have a way to introduce the fraternity to him.  What better way than a free steak dinner?  San Gabriel 89 is hosting a "Introduce a 
Non Mason to Freemasonry Dinner" on Saturday, 

 February 26.  Dinner will be served at 6:00PM, followed by the program.

Who is invited.
 Any Mason 
 Any non Mason guest who is qualified to become a Mason.

Cost: 
 For Masons:
 $25 per person without a non Mason guest.  
 Free with a non Mason guest who is eligible to be made a Mason, who you would recommend to be made a Mason.   Free for non Mason guests.



 Menu:                                                                                                 Grilled Sirloin Steak

 Loaded Baked Potato

 Steamed vegetables

 Salad

 Bread

 Dessert

 Coffee, Iced Tea, Lemonade



 Program:

 Introduction

 Origins of Freemasonry

 - Universal

 - United States

 - Texas

 - Georgetown

 Purpose of Freemasonry

 Organization of Freemasonry

 Masonic Charities

 How to become a Mason

 Closing





 Registration: 

 Advance registrations are required, including the number who will be attending. 
Registration cutoff is February 20, 2011. There will be no refunds if someone registered fails to show.



 Submit name and number of Masons and non-Masons attending to Mike Nichols, 

 Send registrations and fees to:    
 Mike Nichols
310 Clovis Drive
Georgetown, TX 78628
Phone: 512-843-0849
                                                                        email: nichols.ms@gmail.com
 Make checks out to: San Gabriel 89


       Date: 
                                       Saturday, 26 February 2011 - 6:00 pm - 8:00 pm        


read more



More...


----------



## Dave in Waco (Feb 7, 2011)

A great way to promote a lodge.  I still believe that one of the biggest hurdles to overcome, is that people don't know how to join or even where to start.


----------



## poppatattoo (Feb 7, 2011)

Great idea, think my lodge could do this and get some great guys involved


----------



## RichardRLJ (Feb 7, 2011)

Great Idea!  I'll see if it will fly here in my lodge.


----------

